# Clapton IP



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

started hard out of the gate on this, did the eyes and glasses in one sitting, felt like I was hauling butt...now that Im into the hair and beard ...well, not so much.


----------



## Sean (Aug 6, 2011)

Very nice so far. Great job on the glasses. I have no clue how you got the reflections from the lenses.


----------



## Hickory67 (Mar 26, 2012)

Fantastic! How do you get the skin tone and blemishes?


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

thanks Sean and hickory67-
sean-the glasses? just copying shapes my friend 
Hickory- the skin tone? I use a mix of cross-hatching and dots, I've figured out that most peoples skin is generally spotty. 

Hopefully I'll have another prog pic after tonight- its snowing out- perfect drawing weather!


----------



## Sean (Aug 6, 2011)

"just copying shapes my friend"

so easy to say, so difficult to do. My mind sees a total unit. And wants to go there. I guess I need more restraint. "Just the shape. Only." I'm gonna write that on the border of my next drawing.


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

Good work, Jeff!


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

Thanks Donny!
Heres slowhand all done.. 









hmm... now that I look at this pic, it looks like I have more darkening to do on the sweater..


----------



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

Dang Jeff! Do you have a twitter account? You cud be a millionaire selling these portraits to these celebs. You are truly a master at what you do.


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

wow thanks very much Michael. ..hmm twitter eh? interesting. I do have a twitter account but havent been using it much...havent done squat as far as the art goes on twitter. ..I appreciate the kind words man!


----------

